# Edward Pearse on the everlasting covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 5, 2022)

God is unchangeable in his Covenant and Promise, his Covenant and Promise with his People in Christ: God hath made a Covenant with his People in Christ, a Covenant of Peace, a Covenant of Grace, a Covenant of Love; a Covenant founded upon Grace, a Covenant full of Grace, a Covenant wholly made up of Grace and Love, from first to last, therefore called _Grace,_ in the Abstract, _Rom._ 6.14. a Full Covenant, a Rich Covenant, a Precious Covenant, a Covenant made up of Rich, yea exceeding rich and precious Promises, and filled with exceeding rich and precious Treasures, precious Grace, precious Peace, precious Pardon, precious Righteousness, precious Salvation; with a precious God, a precious Christ, a precious Spirit, a precious Heaven and Blessedness for ever: ...

Oh, we need not fear, we need not question, for God is true, God is faithful; Oh, how sweet are the thoughts of an unchangeable Covenant; God has laid himself under bonds to his People, when he was infinitely free in himself; and under bonds to do great things for them, to pardon their iniquities, transgressions and sins, to give them a new heart, and a new Spirit, to pour out his Spirit upon them; to cause them to walk in his Statutes and Judgements to do them; to write his Laws in their Hearts and put them into their inward parts; to cleanse them from all their filthiness and idols; to put his fear into their hearts that they shall never depart from him; and (which is all in one) to be a God unto them, and that they shall be his People; that is, he has laid himself under bonds, to be to them, and to do for them, what a God can be to, and do for them; and he is firm and unchangeable in all, and all shall assuredly have its accomplishment in its season. ...

For more, see Edward Pearse on the everlasting covenant of grace.


----------

